# SPoo Breeder on the West Coast



## schnauzerpoodle

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## cdnpoodle

So from the private messages I have recieved, this is the list I have so far.....

Tudrose Poodles
Be Mine Poodles
Violet Standard Poodles

Do any of these breeders in the link below come highly reccomended by any of you? 

Standard Poodle Breeders - Canada's Guide to Dogs - Poodle Puppies


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Violet is someone I would definitely consider. Night's Echo is in BC and so is Kalonece. They both test and raise their pups in their homes and are breeding lovely dogs.


----------



## liljaker

Cavon has a Bijou poodle who has more titles than any I have ever seen (at least of PF), Finnegan, which speaks highly of that breeder, for sure. Actually I think there is another Bijou poodle or two on the forum, too.


----------



## cdnpoodle

Does anyone on this forum own a Crystalton bred poodle? They are in Calgary Alberta


----------



## neVar

I was going to say Crystalton or Larkspur in Alberta- gorgeous dogs


----------



## cdnpoodle

neVar said:


> I was going to say Crystalton or Larkspur in Alberta- gorgeous dogs


Crystalton looks like they have amazing dogs  Larkspur, they no longer have a website, granted you can't base everything offf of a nice website. 

Trying to find an incredible ethical breeder with all the health testing, beautiful dogs, good temperaments and a good reputation within a comfortable geographic distance makes your choices slim. 

I find it extra difficult because I this will be my first standard poodle, so I am out of the loop as far as bloodlines and who is known to be good and not so good. I am better versed in Rottweiler bloodlines as well as some chinese cresteds.

I kind of feel like I'm searching for the perfect SPoo blindly, but I am happy to have found this forum, so many of you have been so kind to send me messages. I want to thank all of you for your suggestions, and please keep them coming 

I can harldy wait to open my home to a Standard Poodle


----------



## KristaLynn

I'm looking at Kandask for a mini but they also breed standards. In Alberta. Kandansk Standard & Miniature Poodles


----------



## cdnpoodle

Is there some sort of data base with bloodlines and writes ups on Standard poodles I could access online? I would really like to educate myself on what dogs are known to have a good temperament and structure.


----------



## 3dogs

You can go to the Poodle Health Registry, Poodle pedigree to of course do pedigree research, OFA to track down health issues. Of course always keep your ears open because sometimes chatter can have truth to it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

but a lot of times the chatter is just that. Chatter.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Poodle Puppy*

Hi cdnpoodle;

Why limit yourself geographically for a life partner? Are you open to flying versus driving?
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## cdnpoodle

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Hi cdnpoodle;
> 
> Why limit yourself geographically for a life partner? Are you open to flying versus driving?
> HerdingStdPoodle


It seems like Murphies law that I always fall in love with animals that are on the other side of the country. My horse came from Michigan, and I flew out to Wisconsin to pick up my beautiful Chinese Crested Powder Puff. 

I don't like the idea of flying with a dog unless they can come in the cabin area with me. Ultimately I'd like to stay on the west coast somewhere, however... if I found the one and he/she happened to be far away, I guess I would have to make it happen


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

cdnpoodle said:


> I don't like the idea of flying with a dog unless they can come in the cabin area with me.


A spoo puppy can fit under the seat with no problem.

And may I ask who's the breeder of your CC powder puff? LOVE the powder puffs.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Powder Puff*

Hi,

Please help me understand what a Powder Puff is....
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

When a lot of people think of a Chinese Crested, they think of a naked little guy with hair on the head, tip of the tail and ankles. But the Powder Puffs look like this:
Rizzo- Powder Puff Chinese Crested | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3091826360/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3091827090/


----------



## petitpie

I can't get pictures of cc to load. Anyone else or just me?


----------



## hunny518

Canzone standard poodles in Portland, Oregon is where I got my cream white girl. I wanted a good show dog quality dog too and searched 3 years for the perfect breeder for me and I'm so glad I waited because Aria is even more gorgeous and more perfect then I could have ever asked for. I know they plan to breed again in 2014. They breed blacks and cream-whites. My husband and I are hoping to get a black male from their next litter.








This is my girl, she is 7 months old now.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest

Start with the poodle clubs websites
Welcome to PCA!
Poodle Club of Canada

here's ofa to check health testing and the poodle health registry to check
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Poodle Health Registry

here's poodle pedigree to check pedigrees
Poodle Pedigree

Here is a great educational website about poodles and all they can do:
http://www.vipoodle.org/

Don't be afraid to go with your gut a little, too. If you have animals and know dogs in general you will be able to spot a nice dog. 

Go to a couple of dog shows near you to see them in person. Every area has certain known show breeders. Find out who those are in your area. Buy the catalog with the names and contact information. You can see what breeders your favorites came from, the sire and dam. Talk to the people (after they show, not before) and they are usually very nice and helpful. You also get to see adult dogs in person both inside and outside the ring. You can do health research on those dogs on line. 

I had a standard with health issues in the past and know how important it is to find someone you trust with healthy poodles. I got my newest boy from an older very healthy AKC Champion sire (9 years old) out of a show kennel and a dams last litter with great diverse pedigree behind her who is a UKC Grand Champion. She has had healthy puppies in the past. The breeder fully tests her dogs and the sire is tested, too.

Good luck and have fun dreaming!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Violet is someone I would definitely consider.


Ditto here. I've met Deb and her dogs are tested, smart & Gorgeous. Not sure she has blacks, but she does have creams and whites and silvers.
She is also a breeder that will stay with you and help when needed. Deb at BeMine is the same. Paris Poodles ... your on your own lady!


----------



## McKay

Little Anderson came from Harbor Poodles in Gig Harbor Wa. His sire is a Tudor Rose dog. I have heard lots of good about them. 

Harbor Poodles is expecting a litter of reds very soon.




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518

Hehe. I live in fife, wa. About 15 min away from gig harbor. It's always funny to see names of little towns by me here because most people refer any place in western Washington as seattle. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cdnpoodle

schnauzerpoodle said:


> A spoo puppy can fit under the seat with no problem.
> 
> And may I ask who's the breeder of your CC powder puff? LOVE the powder puffs.




My powder puff, oh my gosh, love of my life!!! he is the most amazing dog and I feel so seriously lucky to have found his breeder. The bitch was imported from Hollad, and his sire is Monkey Business. Here is a link my little guy and kennel info: Chinese Crested Dog - SandStorm Mighty Blackhawk, Male powderpuff

His breeder Sandra is the most incredible person, I flew out and spent the weekend with her. Her knowledge, hospitality, and GORGEOUS dogs were nothing short of impecable. Her dogs are in the house with her, and really loved and spoiled, she is very fussy about health testing, and my puppy was crate trained and 80% house broke when I picked him up. She works really really hard to produce amazing dogs, and is dillegent about house breaking. I am forever grateful that I found her.

I LOVE my boy Bentley so much, I always joke with my mom that if I could find a man that I love half as much as my dog, he'd be one lucky guy lol!  How fortunate am I to wake up every morning and see Bentley's face. Yes I'm a horrible mom and I let his royal cuteness sleep in bed with me


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

He is just precious! I have thought about a PP Crested for myself along the way. Their little faces are so endearing!


----------



## crestiespoo

I am new to the "poodle world" as we just got out first standard poodle in December but I do know quite a lot about Chinese crested's - I have three. Two hairless and one hairy hairless... I just love the differences between these two breeds! Baths literally take minutes - no blow drying required and only a quick face trim and nail trim.... My Spoo takes forever to dry - lol! The crested hate water and snow but Portia loves them both. They are so different but both loving and cuddly! I do love all her curls and softness though and just bury my face in her neck... I'm used to only feeling skin! Anyways I have nothing wise or informative to say - just happy to see another poodle/Crestie family!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cdnpoodle

butlerchick said:


> I am new to the "poodle world" as we just got out first standard poodle in December but I do know quite a lot about Chinese crested's - I have three. Two hairless and one hairy hairless... I just love the differences between these two breeds! Baths literally take minutes - no blow drying required and only a quick face trim and nail trim.... My Spoo takes forever to dry - lol! The crested hate water and snow but Portia loves them both. They are so different but both loving and cuddly! I do love all her curls and softness though and just bury my face in her neck... I'm used to only feeling skin! Anyways I have nothing wise or informative to say - just happy to see another poodle/Crestie family!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



It has taken MASSIVE amounts of serious control for me not to have a house full of cresteds, they are addictive! The only thing that has stopped me is that with my job I used to travel a lot, and I took Bentley everywhere with me, airplanes, trains, hotels, horse shows, road trips. We are both happy we don't go on airplanes much anymore except for holidays  

However.......now I work from home. In my perfect crazy dog lady world I would get another crested, and a SPoo  or maybe two Spoo's


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I heard that CC are difficult to be reliably house trained. Truth or myth?

@cdnpoodle. I saw your boy's picture a while ago and has been drooling over it. I love his color. How do you call that color/marking? I should contact Bentley's breeder!


----------



## crestiespoo

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I heard that CC are difficult to be reliably house trained. Truth or myth?
> 
> @cdnpoodle. I saw your boy's picture a while ago and has been drooling over it. I love his color. How do you call that color/marking? I should contact Bentley's breeder!


Myth. I obviously have seen accidents (when they were younger) but mine are all good. They HATE going out in the rain and will hold it in forever so I usually have to put sweaters or something on them so they'll go outside. That is a standard trait of crested's (especially hairless)... Most really dislike water... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cdnpoodle

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I heard that CC are difficult to be reliably house trained. Truth or myth?
> 
> @cdnpoodle. I saw your boy's picture a while ago and has been drooling over it. I love his color. How do you call that color/marking? I should contact Bentley's breeder!


That is a complete and total myth, he is the cleanest, easiest dog I have every house broke.

I have no idea what his markings would be called  sorry......


----------



## cdnpoodle

hunny518 said:


> Canzone standard poodles in Portland, Oregon is where I got my cream white girl. I wanted a good show dog quality dog too and searched 3 years for the perfect breeder for me and I'm so glad I waited because Aria is even more gorgeous and more perfect then I could have ever asked for. I know they plan to breed again in 2014. They breed blacks and cream-whites. My husband and I are hoping to get a black male from their next litter.
> View attachment 30890
> 
> 
> This is my girl, she is 7 months old now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


She is so beautiful!!!! Oh wow, she looks amazing  I'm so happy for you. I'm going to google them and check them out, thank you so much for the info. Congratulations on your stunning addition to the family


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*West Coast Breeder*

Hi Cdnpoodle;

I have been very happy with my Nevermore Poodle, Louie. Sue Henly has been a very honest and forthright breeder: Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

When I was looking for a poodle, I first went to the Poodle Club of America.

Recently, Blue Willow Standard Poodles have relocated to Gig Harbor, WA., and they seem like dedicated professional breeders: Blue Willow Main Menu

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## flyingpoodle

cdnpoodle said:


> She is so beautiful!!!! Oh wow, she looks amazing  I'm so happy for you. I'm going to google them and check them out, thank you so much for the info. Congratulations on your stunning addition to the family


I have a littermate to Aria, and feel like I found everything I was looking for in a breeder with Canzone. Pearl is gorgeous, athletic, friendly, adaptable, and smart, and even though I am not showing or breeding her, I am happy to know that I have a poodle that had that potential. She was well socialized early on and it shows in her comfort level with people. 

I do believe they will not be having a litter again until 2014 though. Sigh.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Canzone UTube Just Groomed*

What fun! Canzone's "Just Groomed" YouTube video is delightful. I couldn't watch it without smiling. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/CanzonePoodles 
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## cdnpoodle

Anyone own a dog from here? ......... 
I think I just fell in love with London

Aris Standard Poodles


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

cdnpoodle said:


> I think I just fell in love with London
> 
> Aris Standard Poodles


Who doesn't? :act-up:

Check out Jaset in SoCal. Jaset Poodles » Standard and Miniature Poodles


----------



## cdnpoodle

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Who doesn't? :act-up:
> 
> Check out Jaset in SoCal. Jaset Poodles » Standard and Miniature Poodles



You are THE BEST! wow, they are in California, that is doable. I'm almost scared to ask how much their puppies are.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Well, puppies from breeders in California are indeed more expensive. I think what they are asking for is still within the Californian range 

Check out Desert Reef in Utah too. The current litter is sired by London's son. Desert Reef Standard Poodles - Puppies! Karen is very knowledgable and patient. She likes to talk poodle  I have learned so much from her just by emailing and talking to her. I really like how she raises her puppies.


----------



## Poodle Lover

cdnpoodle said:


> I'm almost scared to ask how much their puppies are.


If I were to hazard a guess, between $2,000 and $3,000. Possibly closer to $2,500 to $3,000 range. But, you are paying for quality, proven dogs in the ring that have been health tested, temperament tested, etc. There are plenty of breeders who as $1,5000 to $2,000 and don't really do anything.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Another SoCal breeder and she owns a London's daughter who's going to be bred this year. Noriko health tests her dogs and she doesn't breed very often. Beau, our handsome white mini here on the forum, came from this breeder.

Noriko Poodles - Vogue


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Who doesn't? :act-up:
> 
> Check out Jaset in SoCal. Jaset Poodles » Standard and Miniature Poodles


I actually checked them out at one time and their Wycliffe kinda made me nervous .... is this something I should be concerned with or is it over rated???:ahhhhh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

No- it is not over rated. Someone here who is very well versed in this is Paragon. She convinced me to check Journey and Quincy's halpotypes because of the diversity in their pedigrees and the low (Quincy's is low for a black) Wycliffe influence. I would speak with her about the importance of a lower Wycliffe influence.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Wycliffe Influence*

I had to look up this term "Wycliffe Influence." There is a very informative definition on the poodle forum http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/18691-where-do-i-find-wycliffe-influence.html

Does this basically just mean inbreeding? HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

:sad:


HerdingStdPoodle said:


> There is a very informative definition on the poodle forum http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/18691-where-do-i-find-wycliffe-influence.html


Very informative and kinda ironic. This is also where I learned most of what I know about Wycliffe Influence. I wonder how she is doing? :sad2:


----------



## cdnpoodle

I have never heard of that or considered Wycliffe, it's basically the inbreeding coefficient ? 

I guess I'll have to really look at pedigrees to figure this out, wish there was a Wycliffe calculator! you just enter lineage and it calculates it for you


----------



## cdnpoodle

Oh my word!!! I went to a dog show today, of course Im only interested in anything poodle.

I fell in serious love with a Crystalton dog, his name is Graydon. What complete and total perfection, he is so amazing! I literally was having heart palpitations looking at him, I couldn't stop looking at him. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Indiana

cdnpoodle said:


> I have never heard of that or considered Wycliffe, it's basically the inbreeding coefficient ?
> 
> I guess I'll have to really look at pedigrees to figure this out, wish there was a Wycliffe calculator! you just enter lineage and it calculates it for you


There is one! If you go to the Standard Poodle Database at Standard Poodle Database you can purchase a copy of their database which includes the calculations of Wycliffe and COI. Apparently it's very complex so most people use a computer program to figure it out


----------



## CT Girl

cdnpoodle said:


> Oh my word!!! I went to a dog show today, of course Im only interested in anything poodle.
> 
> I fell in serious love with a Crystalton dog, his name is Graydon. What complete and total perfection, he is so amazing! I literally was having heart palpitations looking at him, I couldn't stop looking at him. WOW!!!!!


Wow, I just checked out her web site and her dogs are gorgeous. I can understand the palpitations.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

The Crystalton dogs are gorgeous!! Looks like they are planning a breeding soon (if their website is up to date) 
So if the sire's Wycliffe is 65.64% and the bitch is 61.88% ... would this be high or low or just in-between? So confusing!!!


----------



## vtomblin

I would start with Violet, Deborah is amazing and bred my Sookie. You can see her here (Epique Standard Poodles - #3366FF) She will know who has litters on the west coast. Nightsecho for sure, Catherine is also wonderful. Dilquin (Cindy Harvey) has a litter of beautiful blacks. I would also recommend June Thompson of Coronado (blacks) and Kandansk. Larkspur is no longer breeding. I co-own Nina with her and may be breeding her this summer (pending the rest of her testing). When you are ready to get a new pup I'd be happy to help you with what I know about local dogs and kennels. I will not trash talk any breeder but I can tell you who I would avoid in my breeding program. A few breeders mentioned on this thread have beautiful dogs but I have issues with their structure and temperament.


----------



## CT Girl

I looked up what is considered a high Wycliffe. This article and several others felt anything over 40 was high.

http://poodleclubcanada.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/2ndFINAL_AUGUST_HEALTH_2012_PCC_.pdf

I would take vtomblin up on the generous offer. As is mentioned looks are only one aspect and health and temperament should not take a back seat to looks. 

Checked out the link. Nina is lovely. I hope she tests well and we will see some gorgeous puppies with lovely temperaments and rude good health.


----------



## cdnpoodle

I most certainly will take Vtomblin up on her generous offer. I really appreciate all the help people have offered on this forum. 

I would never put looks ahead of health and temperament. What good is pretty if they have chronic health problems or a nutty temperament. However, if you can combine the whole package.... why not


----------



## Clead

Hopefully this isn't too old.. Has anyone dealt with Amazing Standard Poodles near Merritt, B.C.? I'm going to go meet them in a few weeks, but I was just wondering what the community has to say.
Thanks!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

First place I tried when I was looking for Russell, but she wasn't doing any breedings. I would wholeheartedly recommend her! In fact if I was looking for another poodle, she would be my first choice. VERY limited breeding, only breeds when she wants another poodle for show and agility. Feel free to PM me


----------

